# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Share tài liệu hướng dẫn tính toán băng tải - Nguyễn Văn Dự

## cokhimha

Chào các anh/chị/em trong forum mình!
Em vừa tìm được một ebook về hướng dẫn tính toán thiết kế băng tải công nghiệp của Nguyễn Văn Dự.
Ebook có từ năm 2011 tuy nhiên vẫn rất hay và hữu ích cho bạn nào mới bước vào nghề nên mình share lên đây cho m.n cùng học tập luôn ạ!
Em cso đính kèm link download tại đây nhé: http://bit.ly/tinh-toan-bang-tai
Bên em cũng là công ty chuyên làm băng tải công nghiệp, nếu m.n cần tư vấn hay hỗ trợ cứ báo em nhé.
Dưới đây là thông tin liên hệ của em:
Email: kinhdoanh@cokhimha.comSĐT
: 0975 263 289 (Zalo)

----------

TigerHN, Tuancoi

----------


## whtssales01

Lúc trước tui cũng có download EBook 11gb . tài liệu về chuyên ngành cơ khí

----------

